
Amazon Adds New Perks for Workers and Opens a Bookstore - aaronbrethorst
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/11/03/technology/amazon-adds-new-perks-for-workers-and-opens-a-bookstore.html
======
Ayaz
Paternity leaves and the option to share leaves with a spouse are the way
forward. I wish companies in the country where I work took a more liberal view
towards leave policies.

~~~
bigethan
what country?

~~~
Ayaz
Pakistan.

------
wtracy
It would be interesting if it was possible to have an order shipped to the
store for you to pick up. Like the existing Amazon Locker service, but with a
retail outlet folded in.

~~~
maccard
In the uk there's a service called collect plus offered by lots of retailers
online. You get your order delivered to a retail store (usually a small corner
shop that holds a western union counter and a handful of cheap breads and
things) and pick it up from there.

